# RV versus PNW winter



## Burdock (Aug 21, 2020)

Whats up y'all? I'm a new-ish RV-dweller (I got my rig, an '88 Jamboree, in early spring) and as summer and my current agricultural gig come to a close up here in Oregon I'm starting to think through where I should be going next. I've got roots back in Portland and I'm kinda eager to get back there for a while, but I'm unsure of the toll that wet, cold PNW winter might take on my RV in the way of rust, rot, and leaks. She's currently in pretty good physical shape, and I'm trying pretty hard not to fuck her up too much! Anyone here spent any winters in their rigs in northern latitudes? Was it harder than average on your vehicles?


----------



## PaganUnicorn (Aug 22, 2020)

I've done it in a travel trailer in near Spokane WA. If you're gonna be parked in one place for a long time a tarp stretched across the roof is a must. Might also consider getting a bucket of rubber roof paint and rolling a layer on. You're supposed to do it yearly on most RVs, and a bucket is only like 20 bucks. 

Also check any seals on the outside of the RV places like windows and bits where the metal/plastic sheeting is stitched together. If any of it looks sketchy might wanna caulk it. Any place you got moss growing should get a good looking over. That's where the water is hanging out.

Wet is the biggest killer for RVs if you can keep the wet out you should be good.

Heating will be the biggest pain, but if you can get a hookup it shoudln't be too bad.


----------



## seasonchange (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope yer faring alright! 

Spent last winter in the PNW renovating one RV, and then another one after the first one was...stolen? At least it was only $420.

I banked hard on Flex Seal but it's not great if you have a rubber roof or you plan on using any other sealants. 

2x on the tarp suggestion. If you can, suspend the tarp above the camper and not directly on it or it might hold moisture in on dryer days and pool underneath.

If you start rusting out, check into rust encapsulater or converter. The Rusto version is like $10 a can.


----------

